# You would be SURPRISED what goes on in some shops...!



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You gotta have fun at everything you do in life


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Not a really hard working shop. Wonder if they learned it on company time?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Love it Greg ! Keep up the good work !


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

For some reason it reminded me of "we will rock you" on Cheers:


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Must be a union shop.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Chalk it up to a slow day and the boss is away.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I must say they are all in well uniform


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Love the garden hose clarinet !


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be expecting a CD or music download…but hey, they made it to you tube


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

WoW somebody is paying those guys too much for too little LOL certainly no work.I wonder what they pay? Actually it sounds just like the job I have been after all my life .Are they currently taking on new staff? I could see myself banging on the drum sander every so often. Alistair


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

*BRILLIANT !!!* Very creative. 
Not sure which instrument is my favorite. Maybe the wrench xylophone.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh yes!! Jam on. Woodshop rock


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the box end wrench xylophone. They already come somewhat sized for various notes.


----------

